# Pensacola NAS Newbie



## hessell920 (Apr 20, 2014)

I am currently stationed in Pensacola NAS, and am interested in trying out the fishing along the coast at NAS. I have fished inland in the past, but am very unfamiliar with salt water. I currently have a fishing poll (not sure what kind, but it looks like a standard fishing poll), but nothing else yet. I was wondering what is the best setup for someone with minimal experience that is interested in fishing off the shore at NAS??

I would appreciate any input, Thank you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Medium size spinning reel. I see people fishing trout point almost every day also in the land cut. Early in the morning on weekdays and anytime on weekends.


----------



## hessell920 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks for the response. Does anyone have any input on lures or a fishing setup?? From basic to expert? I do not no much..but I am looking for all the information for a beginner. Thank you.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Look up a Carolina Rig, easy for beginners to make and use. You have access to some of the best land fishing around here on the base. Knowing what type of fish you want to target will help. Post a picture of your set up to 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## hessell920 (Apr 20, 2014)

Than for the posting, I will look that up now. As for the type of fish..I really am not sure. I am new to the area and going to be stationed here for some time, and have a newly found interest. This might be a rookie question, but at the store I see live bait(dead in bags) or fake lures. I am not even sure where to go when it comes to that.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Try trout point just inside the west gate. At the Security/Search structure. 

But first go to Wally World at Blue Angel, just outsite west gate. Talk to the sporting goods guy and do like Sealark said go for a simple medium sized spinning set up. Get some bottom rigs and some grubs (root beer colored and chartreuse) works well at TP. If your throwing a lure your best best bet is wading to about waist deep, or just casting from the beach with a bottom rig and some good cut bait. A Carolina set up as previously mentioned is a good set up. You should be able to catch some redfish in a hurry with minimal issues. 
Also, Outcast Bait and Tackle, outside the main gate and east on Barrancas can help you with a rod and reel as well as tackle and tips. There is a good chance you'll get way better guidance than at WM. 

Search up Cornflake here on the forum, he fished NAS all the time and he had some good reports/tips. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

I’ve fished Trout Point quite a bit and I’ve always had the best luck with a 3/4oz silver Johnson spoon. Wade out about waist deep and start casting. I’ve caught blue fish, lady fish, redfish, small grouper, trout, and mangrove snapper there on that spoon. Good luck.


----------



## hessell920 (Apr 20, 2014)

I appreciate everyone input, so when I go to the store on base what kind of lure am I looking to get?


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i have a more direct answer for your rod reel selection. go to Outcast on Barrancas and tell those guys what your doing and where your fishing. (beginner saltwater fisherman/NAS shoreline) look for a Penn fierce 4000 combo, get it spooled with 15# mono. buy a couple of different wieghts (1/2oz- 1oz) get some hooks, swivels and fluorocarbon for your leaders. you'll catch redfish, sheaphead, spanish, flounder, trout and mangrove snappers and many others out here on base. If they dont have the Fierce look at the Penn battles. A little bit more $$ but well worth the price.

Baits - get them from outcast also. they have fresh baits. live and fresh dead shrimp and all kinds of frozen stuff but its the good stuff for the most part. that bait in bags at walmart and the NEX arent that good. (not fresh IMO)

Lures get a couple different kinds. Gotha's gold and sliver with red and/or neon green heads. Spoons gold and silver. and if your throwing at spanish or bluefish your going to need wire leaders cause they have teeth. you can use flurocarbon but you can lose ALOT of lures that way and if your new that can suck.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

hessell920 said:


> I appreciate everyone input, so when I go to the store on base what kind of lure am I looking to get?


 Have you read any of the advice that's been given to you? Tackle selection on base sucks.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't get your tackle from the PX; it'll cost you twice as much as Wall Mart or Academy Sports. I buy my 3/4 oz and 1 oz silver spoons at either Wall Mart or Academy Sports; the prices are cheaper but you won’t get any local knowledge. If you want advice go to a local bait and tackle shop and purchase some items there and pick their brain. I usually use Outcast because it’s close to me. Wade out in Trout Point with a spoon and I don’t think you’ll be disappointed. Good luck.


----------



## Guyman (Feb 9, 2014)

Fish the wall by the food court if it is still open. 
They close that area if boats are in port. Let us know 
How you do. Maybe see me out there this weekend and can show 
You a few things I fish out there a lot.


----------

